# Muzzy MX-3



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone try these new ones out? Do they fly any different, better, worse?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Havent seen them yet or even heard of tehm intell now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen them.... they look snazzy... Haven't shot them yet but probably will if I stick with Muzzy broadheads next year. If I don't shoot Muzzy's I'll be shootin Montec G-5's. 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nobody is going to be shooting Muzzy's next year, trust me


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Nobody is going to be shooting Muzzy's next year, trust me


 :?: *-HELP!-*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> idiot with a bow
> Nobody is going to be shooting Muzzy's next year, trust me


why is that ?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

As long as I have a quiver full I'll be shooting the same muzzy 4 blades that I always have.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> As long as I have a quiver full I'll be shooting the same muzzy *4* blades that I always have.


Change it to three blades and I say ditto!

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Muzzy are generic as white toilet paper, they work but there are a lot of better heads out there IMh ya they are bad to the the bone.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

These MX-3's are like 1/4 inch shorter, maybey a truer flight. I will let you know soon.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Three blades over four anyday, four will plane and anything beyond 25 yds is questionable.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I left my muzzys to collect dust. I switched over to Sonics (by ABH). Fly like my field tips, cut on impact and have strong blades.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It appears that these muzzys also have a bigger cutting diameter than the generic 3 blades they marketed last year. I agree, I think the shorter shaft will help with the flight... not so much to be affected by "wind drift". Personally I like them... don't have any reason to change it up. I'm new to the sport, so if it works, I'm not gonna mess with it. 8)


----------

